# My red colors aren't turning out after pressing, but they look great on the paper. Is it bad ink or am I pressing wrong? Help!



## designskp (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi!
I am new to sublimation and I am working on phone cases. The black ink comes out perfectly well after pressing, but the red doesn't. It appears light green almost white. I use an Epson C88+ printer with ciss ink. Am I pressing incorrectly or is it the dye? The dye prints great on the paper itself, but it doesn't come out right after pressing.
Thank you!


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

To help with getting the colors you want on the final substrate, you have to print a color chart and press it on to the substrate. You will use this to help you select the final color for your design on the substrate. If printing on 100% poly apparel, you can go to Walmart or fabric store and purchase some poly material and press your color chart on it and keep it for future reference.
Now with regard to printing reds. Reds are difficult to get a good ture red print like fire truck red etc.. Since I do not know what software you are using, I can tell you that CorelDraw has a Red pallet you can print to use for a reference pallet. 
If you go to YouTube, and ask Using(what ever software you are using) how do I print out a red color chart) you should get a number of YouTube tutorials. Since I am not sure if all software have a separate red color pallet, you may just have to print out the color pallet your software offers and use that. In CorelDraw, I can select to have the red pallet open and can use it in my workspace when designing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

There is a huge difference between a red being off and a red being light green. Sound like if you are getting a light green then your magenta nozzle is clogged. I see no way if the red appears to somewhat correct on the paper but prints light green. I would suggest putting up a picture of the issue.


----------



## designskp (Apr 26, 2020)

Here are two examples:
This is the paper after it is pressed and the blank.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Wow that is something. Are you sure you have dye sub ink?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The red is definitely not sublimation ink.


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you done a nozzle check. Mark


----------



## stacydevries (May 23, 2019)

What color shirts are you printing on?


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Try printing out a colour chart and pressing onto something handy, perhaps a piece of polyester cloth and see what you get.


----------



## ms.nene239 (4 mo ago)

Did you ever figure it out? I'm having the same problem with Eason ET 2800


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

ms.nene239 said:


> Did you ever figure it out? I'm having the same problem with Eason ET 2800


Are you 10,000% sure that you are printing with sublimation ink?

Unless your printer was new and had never before had ink in it when you put in the sublimation ink, then there would be normal Epson ink in the print head and the lines that connect the tanks to the head (and the tanks too, unless emptied them).

Clarify your situation for better advice


----------

